# Looking for N E X U S white letter icons



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I'm looking for softkey icons that can be changed depending on the color selected (AOKP Rom). I'd like to use the letters, capital, N E X U S on the nav bar. Anyone know where I could find them? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could always make them yourself, but I don't know how you would have them applied as an RUU, especially if it's for a gnex...


----------

